# 1984 Schwinn High Sierra



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

It's in decent shape with the usual wear from riding. Plenty of scratches but no dents. All of the original parts in working order. Original owner purchased it new from Jones Bicycles in Long Beach. I picked it up from him yesterday. It was stored in a wine cellar for the past several years. Needs some cleanup, but should ride nicely once I'm done.

Parts list:
Black 4130 CroMoly frame
Suntour Mountech der's
Suntour MicroLite shifters 
Suntour 14/32 5spd cassette 
Sugino TGT 28/38/48 crankset
Sansin large flange hubs laced to Araya 7X rims
Dia-Comp canti brakes/levers
Bull Moose handlebars
Shimano SX pedals


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm not sure that this is an '84. Parts look good but the 84 frames were smoked pearl (i.e. metallic grey). One of these days I want to get an 84 model for nostalgia sake, Rode an 83 and loved it and then the next spring bought myself one.

Penguin


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

The '84 High Sierra came in both black and smoked pearl. The sloping crown fork was used only in '84, as the High Sierra came with a unicrown fork in '85.

Are you sure you rode an '83? The first model year for the High Sierra was 1984. The '83 Sierra was a heavy Varsity frame outfitted for wide tires and cantis.

Craig


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I wasn't aware of the black model available but do remember the sloping crown. 

It's possible that it wasn't a High Sierra but it was a Schwinn Sierra of some sort and I rode it in Sept. of 83. My memory of it is that it was gray, I'll see if I can dig up a picture of it. My brother had it and I was immediately hooked and he ordered an 84 model for me through a friend who owned a bike shop and got me a wholesale price.

'Guin


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's some details on the comp spec and colors of that year. All of the parts are original and still work. I'm going to clean it up and see how she rides. I acquired it in a multi-bike deal because the owner wasn't interested in riding it anymore.

I'm open to offers on the bike as I'm not a diehard Schwinn fan and I have limited space. PM or email me if interested.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*oh well....*



Upchuck said:


> Here's some details on the comp spec and colors of that year. All of the parts are original and still work. I'm going to clean it up and see how she rides. I acquired it in a multi-bike deal because the owner wasn't interested in riding it anymore.
> 
> I'm open to offers on the bike as I'm not a diehard Schwinn fan and I have limited space. PM or email me if interested.


 i wish it was a size smaller! i'm sure it's an 84 model year although i think they showed up in shops in the fall of 83. back then i was only aware of the black ones. i didn't know about the gray until i saw one on ebay the other day.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

surly357 said:


> i wish it was a size smaller!


Huh, I don't recall saying what size it is...


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Huh, I don't recall saying what size it is...


 just eyeballing it, looks taller than mine did in my old photos.


----------

